# passing gas



## sighthoundmommy (Jul 14, 2008)

I switched my pack over to a no grain dry kibble from Iams and Science Diet. My afghan has always been slightly gassy but since the switch I have begun to have serious gas problems with him. He will clear the room, even when we are sleeping I have woken up b/c of the smell. It lingers too, to where I am searching the house to see if someone had an accident. Any ideas? We are desperate, our house is really a stinky place to be!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmmm maybe after the switch from such not good food, the food is so different on his system that he's getting gassy? Which grain-free formula did you choose? I've heard a few people complain of Blue Buffalo giving their dogs horrendous gas so maybe it's a brand thing? Also, I've heard that soybean oil can make dogs gassy so check for that too!


----------



## sighthoundmommy (Jul 14, 2008)

I switched to Nature's Variety grain free..rabbit formula and Merrick's BG, buffalo formula..I mix both b/c of the acai berries in the BG. They have been switched over for over 3 months now so I thought we would be thru this phase...I am so confused.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

How long has it been? It can take a month or 2 for their systems to adjust. I have Boxers which are known for gas and apple cider vinegar (not the kind you get at the grocery store but the kind you get at a health food store) has helped as well as a probiotic with each meal (my boy is lactose intolerant). You can try a scoop of plain yogurt once or twice a day if they can handle dairy and see how that goes.

Good luck.


----------



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree with Boxermommie about the yogurt, it really helps with my 2 big guys. For a change I sometimes give them some with fruit in it too, Sully loves it!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

sighthoundmommy said:


> I switched my pack over to a no grain dry kibble from Iams and Science Diet. My afghan has always been slightly gassy but since the switch I have begun to have serious gas problems with him. He will clear the room, even when we are sleeping I have woken up b/c of the smell. It lingers too, to where I am searching the house to see if someone had an accident. Any ideas? We are desperate, our house is really a stinky place to be!



I forgot to add. I'd get rid of the food. Iams is a HORRIBLE company as is SD. There are plenty of grain frees such as Innova Evo, Wellness Core, Orijen, that are MUCH better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

I believe she was saying she switched to the Nature's Variety from the Iams and SD, so she's not feeding the yucky stuff anymore. 

Maybe ditch the Merrick BG? I know of a lot of people that have had stomach issues with their dogs after switching to the BG. I'd feed one of the two for a while to see if maybe it's just an issue with one of the foods. I think mixing the two foods makes it harder to narrow down what the problem is.


----------

